# A little peeved with a purchaser



## rabbitlady4433 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've known this guy through my work for a few years.  He always said he raised meat rabbits as a young adult.  So I sold him a doe from one of my litters.  (even though he hadn't been a breeder for a decade he still had several bucks as pets for his children)  The doe was "accidently" bred two months too soon.  Then he was angry that she killed her babies.  I told him to let her mature and give her two more tries as most first time moms don't succeed.  (I guess I assumed he already knew this.)  Then today he comes to my work and says, I'm only giving her one more try before I put her in the freezer, then I'm gonna need to buy another doe from you.

I'm suddenly not so sure he's the guy I thought he was, speaking of character that is.  And I'm definitely not sure that I'm willing to sell him another one if he's that aggressive about a first time mom who was only 4 months old. !!!!!  UGGGGGGGG!!!!!

I realize that everyone runs their rabbits differently.  I get it.  But, I don't get what he's done at all.  I know my rabbits are intended to go to freezer camp, but they all live good lives and my breeders are very near and dear, after all, their doing me a great service.

I don't think I will be selling to him again, am I right? or wrong?


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 24, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> I've known this guy through my work for a few years.  He always said he raised meat rabbits as a young adult.  So I sold him a doe from one of my litters.  (even though he hadn't been a breeder for a decade he still had several bucks as pets for his children)  The doe was "accidently" bred two months too soon.  Then he was angry that she killed her babies.  I told him to let her mature and give her two more tries as most first time moms don't succeed.  (I guess I assumed he already knew this.)  Then today he comes to my work and says, I'm only giving her one more try before I put her in the freezer, then I'm gonna need to buy another doe from you.
> 
> I'm suddenly not so sure he's the guy I thought he was, speaking of character that is.  And I'm definitely not sure that I'm willing to sell him another one if he's that aggressive about a first time mom who was only 4 months old. !!!!!  UGGGGGGGG!!!!!
> 
> ...


IMHO you are right to not sell to this person again.  IMHO, you would be negligent in your actions if knowing what you know now of his handling of his breeding stock, you sell to him again, or anyone that you found mistreated severely their breeding stock.  Someone who raised rabbits before would know that breeding young will end up tragic.  I know this and have never bred a rabbit.  Your attitude is exactly what is needed to be a respectable breeder.  And respect for your breeding stock comes FIRST before anything.

I know I don't have to tell you about respect for your breeding stock.  Your passion in your "rant" shows it all.    Just politely say No and tell him he should go elsewhere to find what meets his needs.   Makes me wonder if he treats his breeding stock like he does, what is he teaching his children about what it's all about taking care of pets.   But unfortunately we can't stop him and we can't save all the breeding stock from his horrendous breeding program, but you will know your breeding stock is safe.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Aug 25, 2011)

He said it was an accident, which I know happen.  But the more he talked the more I didn't feel like it was an accident.  I just couldn't believe the switch in gears this guy took.  For years he talked like he cared so much for his animals and then suddenly he didn't.  I was so furious, if I hadn't been at work I would have not held my tongue.  I'm so glad this forum is here, it's nice to know there ARE people in the world that feel the same about their livestock.


----------



## dewey (Aug 25, 2011)

Now that you know how he is (funny how some hide it so well) there's no way would I provide him with another animal.  

Abusive types always blame their victims (the bun in this case).


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Aug 26, 2011)

Some commercial breeders breed their does for the first time during their 4th month.  I don't, because I want them to reach show weight as that is one of my hobbies. It all depends on the does' individual maturity at the time.  

I agree she is immature for her age and that's why she didn't do well.   But, the person didn't do anything WRONG per se. 

He should be willing to give it 2 more tries, but honestly, it's his rabbit and it's not like he's being CRUEL by butchering it humanely if it's not sucessful the next time.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 26, 2011)

Caprice_Acres said:
			
		

> Some commercial breeders breed their does for the first time during their 4th month.  I don't, because I want them to reach show weight as that is one of my hobbies. It all depends on the does' individual maturity at the time.
> 
> I agree she is immature for her age and that's why she didn't do well.   But, the person didn't do anything WRONG per se.
> 
> He should be willing to give it 2 more tries, but honestly, it's his rabbit and it's not like he's being CRUEL by butchering it humanely if it's not sucessful the next time.


Have to agree it is this person's rabbit and after a sale it is their responsibility what happens to that rabbit.  I believe Rabbitlady stated this person came and stated forcefully that it was the does fault for, if you look at it realistically, being too immature to be bred and killed her kits.  IMHO I think that is being cruel because this person made their decision over an incident that was not the doe's fault to, though it was a meat rabbit, end her life due to this person's breeding error.  

Accidents happen and many on this forum have stated their accidents.  But everyone who's posted has owned up to their responsibility and not blamed their rabbits.  Rabbits are animals and we as breeders are responsible for what happens to these animals. 

The whole story is just sad.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Aug 27, 2011)

If I could convey the anger this guy was showing, I just can't think of the words to describe it.  I do understand it's his rabbit.  Paid for all yours buddy.  But......  to blame the rabbit and then demand to buy another doe.  I don't know, maybe I'm just sensitive.  Believing what people say on the first go around is one thing, but to know different the 2nd time.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## lexibot (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep i know how that is... Very frustrating when you get someone who thinks they know it all, then dont take goodvadvice when having an issue. I had dealt with a guy who sprayed their rabbit with water when they got hot, even though he supposedly knew everything about them and after i told him to put an ice bottle to cool them off.


----------



## mickey328 (Oct 27, 2012)

While it's true that once purchased, it's his rabbit, it's also true that you can decide who you'll sell to and who you won't.  In this case, I'd go with my gut feeling and refuse to sell him another.


----------



## Prairiechick (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't think you have to explain yourself to anyone, especially not someone you are not comfortable selling stock to.  You have no obligation to him.  I think it is irresponsible to breed any animal before it reaches maturity.  I have had accidents before, but I am very adamant about not intentionally subjecting my animals to having to be moms before their time.  It is no different than saying it is okay for a 16-year old to have a kid.  I am not some bleeding heart animal activist, I just believe that we need to treat our livestock humanely.   If you are getting the feeling that his anger is over the top for the situation, and makes you uncomfortable, then you are probably just picking up on some of his negative energy, and that does mean something.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree with you and your own feelings on this. While it is his rabbit to do with as he wishes, humane butcher (or not...though we can hope)....You have every right to not sell another animal to him for whatever reason. If it is because you feel like he is making poor management choices and doesn't really know what he is doing, if you feel like he is an angry person who will possibly act out on an impulse, or if you feel like his husbandry and breeding practices are just too different from how you would prefer your own stock to be cared for....it is your choice. *Don't feel guilty for making loving choices for lives you create and care for*. Kudos to you for being willing to choose better for your animals. 

It is my choice and I choose humane owners to the best of my ability. My farm animals are treated as well as I can and I know that some are destined to be food. I like to say "If I had to be an animal destined for food...I hope I would be so fortunate as to live at my house!" I would rather all food animals be treated almost like a beloved pet. It's a quality of life thing that matters to me. I would rather butcher animals here than have them go somewhere else if I felt it might be a poor choice or a sorry life for them. No guilt in butchering humanely when you have given time and concern for the best care of any animal.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree with everyone. Always trust your instincts... Some people!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 28, 2012)

I think this post is from over a year ago...:/


----------



## Hutch (Dec 9, 2012)

I know this is and old thread.

Too bad you can't work with the kids instead of the dad.  It is important enough for kids to learn the skills and responsibilities to keep animals that it would be worth the loss of a couple rabbits if they could learn and go on to be successful.

The world if full of difficult people and overpopulated with impossible people.  You deal with it everyday, keep on.


----------

